# Gravestone Estates 2012



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Gravestone-Estates/166617500068844Its that time of Year again.. 
Here is my list for Halloween 
Front Yard put up Check
Back Yard Haunt 
Going with the following rooms 
Grave Yard, Spiders, Scarecrow, Clowns, Eygtian Mummy and Pirates 
A)Dig out Halloween stuff (in progress WHEN DID I GET SO MUCH HALLOWEEN-ESK stuff)
B)Make Walls check
C)Put Up Walls (in progress)
D)Decorate and put out decorations (soon)
E)Ensure friends will be haunters (in progress) 
F) Scare the Kiddies (SOON)
G) Update all pictures on Hauntforum ( In progress)

I may have missed a step or two but I think that summerizes where I am at.

A few pictures from this years Haunt. In the Eygytian Area we consulted the books and made the Gods Osiris and Sekemet. They sit on walls that are animated by ceiling fan motors.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Very Cool...and please, don't let my girls see the Egyptian area! They REALLY wanted us to do that this year!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, nice stuff


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Maptheplanet, the Egyptian area was our youngest daughter's idea and while it was a lot of work but it turned out awesome. I can't wait for feedback on Halloween!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

We accomplished alot this last weekend all of the walls are up and we have began setting up props and doing lighting. Tonight and tomorrow our kids have things in the evening that will consume our working time and then this weekend we are getting out of town company. I hope we can get a lot more done on wed, thur, fri, cause the time is ticking by!


----------



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

All the walls are up, 
Front yard Graveyarde( thought I was finished but added more)
Back Yard Graveyard in progress pictures to follow
Spider Room. COMPLETLY AWESOME pictures to follow
Egyptian area almost complete. See picture 
Pirates, Ship is up 
Clown maze up 
Scarecrow area maze up


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Am having nightmares that we won't be done in time. We are so far behind and only have the rest of today, tomorrow, and all of Saturday to get it done. Family issues have put us behind but life dosnt wait for Halloween.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Nightmares, afternoomares, morningmares...I can relate!! looks great so far, cant wait to see your ship!! good luck


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

I got a lot done yesterday but not near enough before it was time to see my sister off. Now all I have to do is finish the pirates, treasure room, lighting, sound, and about a hunderd other little details before Saturday at 7pm! Oh and did I mention that both hubby and myself work today and tonight there is the harvest fest at school? Well I guess we will be working by flash light until we get some lights rigged.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Last night was awesome. We had about 30 people come through and discovered that we has some tweeks to do before halloween night. Hopefully over the next coupple of days we can get a daytime and night time video.


----------



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

*Gravestone Pictures added*

Spiders and Pirate ship the Wraith, clowns, Haunted Yard Finally complete.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! Will people have to walk through that spider area ("mwahaha" if they do)?

The ship scene is lovely.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The spider area would scare the whee right out of me! I love what looks like a skellie for a figurehead on the ship


----------



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

You have to walk through the spider area plus we have a Spirit Jumping spider in there and fishing string from the ceiling web. I have scare actors that do not want to go into that room. MUAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Haint (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice! Takes me back to the Halloween my then 4th grader asked to be Annubis for Halloween. Paper Mache for days! Great setup, hope you have a great night Wednesday.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

And yes there is a skeleton figurehead.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

We had close to 250 visitors on halloween. And another 30 on the Saturday before. I think this year was our most sucessful year yet. We had atleast 3 people fall down, 1 person faint, five people surrender, and 3 people pee their pants this year. We went for a little less well lit effect this year which wasn't great for filming but it was awesome to walk through. When I get a chance I will have my daughter upload the videos to youtube and post the link here.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

finally have a daylight video!




 Hopefully I will get the time in the next few weeks to edit the night time one, and I just found out last week that the neighbor down the street has done one while we had TOTS! So excited, so I have to buy a DVD to get that one soon!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Here is the night time video for 2012, just waiting for 1 more and that is the one where we have Tots!


----------



## DreadKnight'sFirstBorn (Aug 6, 2013)

I loved setting up the front yard and Spider area


----------

